# [Illustrator] Text in Pfad(e)



## sTainD (15. Januar 2005)

Hi

Ich habe mir heute die Trial von Adobe Illustrator runtergeladen, (Adobe Illustrator CS) weil ich eine solche Animation erstellen will.

http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae45_e.html


Ich habe mich noch nie mit Photoshop oder Illustrator beschäftigt, nur mit After Effects.Bis Step 5 läuft alles sehr gut.Dann versuche ich mich an Illustrator um den Text zu erstellen.Kann den Text auch schon in Pfade umwandeln, wenn ich ihn dann allerdings in After Effects reinlege habe ich mehr als 10 Masken darf aber nur Eine haben.Ausserdem muss der Text noch einem aus Pfaden erstelltem Rechteck verbunden sein.Leider weiß ich nicht wie.Habe mich schon ans Pen-Tool in AI gemacht hatte aber leider keinen Erfolg.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------

